# Will my puppy eyes stay blue



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I've just had an update on my Sid and he's got bright blue eyes much more than the picture shows. I was wondering if they will stay blue or change as he gets older?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Sid again!


----------



## Lindor (Feb 3, 2014)

If he was a blue merle puppy I would say yes but on a cream pup I don't know. He is super cute and so is his sibling.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I suspect they'll end up hazel. All puppy eyes are blue when they first open and between 3 and 6 weeks darken. Usually paler eyed dogs have pale surrounds to their eyes too. 
Is Sid's nose black? And his paw pads?


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Hi marzi, Sid has a black nose, but he has patches of black on pads that are still quiet pink.


----------



## petentialpete (Mar 9, 2015)

Who cares? he is gorgeous


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I know I don't care, I would love him what ever colour they were. 
I think my breeder thought it unusual that he was the only one in the litter to have such blue eyes. 
Only time will tell I guess. 

Yes I think he's gorgeous , but then I think they all are .


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Interesting question! And oh how lovely is Sid? There's a fantastic story I read at school called 'Some Dogs Do' about a dog named Sid and I nearly cry when I'm telling it (I'm such a softie!) Now I can think of your Sid and smile instead 

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Some-Dogs-Do-Jez-Alborough/dp/1844284573


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh how lovely, always love a good story and glad his name can bring a smile to you, I know I smile when I see him and that I'm sure he will give me plenty of smiles and lots of laughter to come. ( maybe the occasional arghhhhhhh!)


----------

